
Auto Industry TV Ads Claim Right to Repair Benefits 'Sexual Predators' - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4ayw/auto-industry-tv-ads-claim-right-to-repair-benefits-sexual-predators
======
macawfish
This is so incredibly foul. It reeks of the kind of authoritarianism that
seems to be popping up left and right all around the world. I am dismayed.

~~~
naikrovek
It's more like the fight-or-flight response of a cornered animal.

They're attempting a "Hail Mary". Poorly.

------
neuralRiot
I don’t see why it’s not already happening if it were true. The only rape
taking place is when you step into the dealership and they BS you to charge as
much as possible.

------
dafoex
What the actual eff? A rogue employee at a "licenced" repair shop could also
do this! This has got to be against even the most Neanderthal of advertising
standards!

------
Fjolsvith
At least Apple doesn't stoop this low.

